# a little cheeky...



## aymes

A bit of a cheeky request here....

My little brother is in a competition to be the 'Face of Kinder' chocolate! To win he needs votes so really I'm canvassing on here to say, please vote for him! It only takes a moment, although you can vote once a day for the next 88 days if you are so inclined!  He needs about another 15 votes to get him into the top 100 which he says is his aim! 

The link is  http://www.faceofkinder.co.uk/view-gallery.aspx?term=barnaby&age=-1&regionid=-1&locid=-1&boys=-1 and he's Barnaby. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Steff

all done aymes that was nice and easy lol


----------



## aymes

Thanks Steff, that's really good of you, he is very grateful!


----------



## Steff

no probs , a mate of mine entered her baby into a "bouncing baby" comp got me to vote 11 times  , they all add up dont they x


----------



## Donald

all done voted 

Donald


----------



## Gasman1975

Just added my vote


----------



## vince13

Me too !              Faith


----------



## Northerner

All done! Good luck Barnaby! I notice he doesn't have your nose aymes...!


----------



## rossi_mac

Vote 1 cast, hmm try and remind us all somehow to do this every day then he'll have a good chance hopefully!! Maybe I could do it from every  PC at work every day? That should help! Haven't had any kinder for ages!!


----------



## sasha1

Hi Aymes..

Just done vote...Must say he got a cheeky grin........wish him good luck..hope he gets the gig.

Heidi


----------



## aymes

Thank you everyone, he is so happy, that grin is getting cheekier!

Rossi, I'll try to put a reminder every so often!

Thanks all!!

A


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi ., Ive just added my vote  good luck to him , I hope he wins !!


----------



## Caroline Wilson

I voted. Good luck Barnaby


----------



## katie

I voted


----------



## tracey w

aymes said:


> A bit of a cheeky request here....
> 
> My little brother is in a competition to be the 'Face of Kinder' chocolate! To win he needs votes so really I'm canvassing on here to say, please vote for him! It only takes a moment, although you can vote once a day for the next 88 days if you are so inclined!  He needs about another 15 votes to get him into the top 100 which he says is his aim!
> 
> The link is http://www.faceofkinder.co.uk/view-gallery.aspx?term=&age=11&regionid=-1&locid=-1&boys=1  and he's Barnaby.
> 
> Thanks everyone.



voted, he is well gonna win!

Do we get free kinder eggs now?? he he


----------



## bev

DoneBev.....


----------



## Northerner

Teehee! I voted again!


----------



## rossi_mac

Well reminded northener!

me too.


----------



## aymes

Thanks everyone!

Yes you can vote everyday!

He's very pleased with all the votes and has promised to share lots of chocolate if he wins!

A


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ive just voted again


----------



## sofaraway

I wondered what this was on fb now I know what it is I will try and vote as many times as I can remember. Good luck Barnaby


----------



## Northerner

I feel a bit sorry for Billy and Rourke - they've only got one vote each! Don't worry, I didn't vote for them!


----------



## aymes

lol, thanks again everyone, just bumping this for more to see!!


----------



## mikep1979

all voted up for the little fella aymes 

hope he wins it

mike


----------



## sofaraway

Done for today aswell


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ive just voted again


----------



## aymes

Thanks again all!


----------



## Steff

just voted again x


----------



## tracey w

voted again! really looking forward to the choccy


----------



## angel30eyes

Have voted but then my lil girl is on there too so not too many


----------



## Tezzz

I just voted...


----------



## rossi_mac

Sorry Aymes I missed a vote the other day, was without technology!! Was good really! 

And I can't do it on every pc at work, they all use the same router thing so it thinks they're the same computer! Still I can do at work and at home okay!

Keep voting peeps!!


----------



## katie

barnaby is totally winning


----------



## aymes

katie said:


> barnaby is totally winning



only in his age group unfortunately, he still needs a bit of a push to get in the top 100, which is his aim! The top 100 then go through to the judges...

Thanks all!


----------



## aymes

angel30eyes said:


> Have voted but then my lil girl is on there too so not too many



thank you! and feel free to send her link as I'd be happy to vote for her too!

A


----------



## katie

Ok in that case i'll vote again


----------



## Caroline

Just to let you know I am going back on a regular basis to vote...


----------



## Tezzz

Just voted again....

I'll ask the office wallahs at work to vote as well.... Will give them something to do for a change....


----------



## rossi_mac

Morning job done!!

I've put the link on my facebook status so maybe he'll get a few more!!

Good luck


----------



## aymes

Thank you everyone! His votes are definately going up, just need that little push to get him into top 100. I'm very very grateful!


----------



## Northerner

Another vote for Barnaby!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ive just voted again


----------



## rossi_mac

aymes said:


> A bit of a cheeky request here....
> 
> My little brother is in a competition to be the 'Face of Kinder' chocolate! To win he needs votes so really I'm canvassing on here to say, please vote for him! It only takes a moment, although you can vote once a day ...  He needs about another ..... votes to get him into the top 100 which he says is his aim!
> 
> The link is http://www.faceofkinder.co.uk/view-gallery.aspx?term=&age=11&regionid=-1&locid=-1&boys=1  and he's Barnaby.
> 
> Thanks everyone.



Just done my daily chore, well one of them.

Guys we need more effort here, Barnaby needs to get into the top 100!! 

Click the link and vote vote vote, every day!


----------



## aymes

rossi_mac said:


> Just done my daily chore, well one of them.
> 
> Guys we need more effort here, Barnaby needs to get into the top 100!!
> 
> Click the link and vote vote vote, every day!



Lol, you're doing my job for me! Thank you!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ive just voted again


----------



## Donald

been voteing everyday


----------



## sofaraway

Another vote


----------



## sasha1

Another vote for Barnaby


Heidi
x


----------



## tracey w

voted!

No one else anywhere near


----------



## Northerner

Another week and I reckon he'll be in the top 100 aymes - number 100 has 247 votes, Barnaby has 202.


----------



## tracey w

Northerner said:


> Another week and I reckon he'll be in the top 100 aymes - number 100 has 247 votes, Barnaby has 202.



oops, gues im only looking at the six or so on Barnabys page, didnt realise there were so many!


----------



## sasha1

Hi Aymes...

Just voted again...Barnaby on 225 votes now.....

Heidi
x


----------



## Steff

just voted again i can only see he has 217 votes


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ive just voted again


----------



## sasha1

steff09 said:


> just voted again i can only see he has 217 votes



OOpps sorry...It might have been 215........its definately my age....

Heidi
x


----------



## Northerner

sasha1 said:


> OOpps sorry...It might have been 215........its definately my age....
> 
> Heidi
> x



To be honest, I do struggle to read quite a lot of stuff on that site, so it's not just you! But, I've probably got a few years on you anyway Heidi!


----------



## sasha1

Northerner said:


> To be honest, I do struggle to read quite a lot of stuff on that site, so it's not just you! But, I've probably got a few years on you anyway Heidi!





Hehehehe....Not that many Northerner.......I too remember the lovely Kate Bush on Top of The Pops...especially singing Babooska.....

Heidi


----------



## Caroline

I have just been and voted for Barnaby. The next nearest boy has only 103 votes...


----------



## Northerner

He's 111 now, but Barnaby is 225!


----------



## sofaraway

The link doesn't show him up anymore

http://www.faceofkinder.co.uk/view-gallery.aspx?term=barnaby&age=-1&regionid=-1&locid=-1&boys=-1

goes to him


----------



## Tezzz

Another vote cast. Barnaby is now on the second page. 225 votes when I cast mine.


----------



## aymes

Brilliant! The gap's closing, he's getting closer to that magic 100! Thank you once more!!!


----------



## sasha1

Hiya,

Another vote from me.....

Heidi
x


----------



## katie

voted again


----------



## bkevin

*vote for Barnaby*

Easy peasy lemon squeezy - all done


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ive just voted again


----------



## rossi_mac

http://www.faceofkinder.co.uk/view-g...cid=-1&boys=-1


Lurkers and everyone get on with voting, every day!!

He's 50 off the top 100!! Lets keep going.


----------



## Donald

Done and Dusted


----------



## aymes

Yes, please do!

I think once we get him in the top 100 keeping him there shouldn't be too difficult, it's just getting that push to get him there....!


----------



## Caroline

I have voted today and will vote every day, we want Barnaby to win...


----------



## sofaraway

done , he's only about 40 votes off the top 100 now


----------



## Northerner

And me! Come on Barnaby!


----------



## insulinaddict09

ive voted again


----------



## sasha1

Another vote from me........Come on Barnaby....

Heidi
x


----------



## katie

and again 

Aymes, I think it's time for you and your family to start resetting you IPs and voting more than once a day lol.


----------



## aymes

35 from the top 100 this morning, please keep voting!!


----------



## Northerner

Another vote for Barnaby!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ive just voted again


----------



## Donald

just voted


----------



## sasha1

Barnaby to win....Yessssss........

Another Vote from me....

Heidi
xx


----------



## aymes

thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## Steff

voted again x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ive just voted again


----------



## sasha1

Me too.......306 votes now...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner

307 now! You need to ramp up the campaign a bit aymes, he seems to be staying about 40 votes off the pace to get into the top 100. Come on Barnaby!


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> 307 now! You need to ramp up the campaign a bit aymes, he seems to be staying about 40 votes off the pace to get into the top 100. Come on Barnaby!



I know, I think everyone's getting board of my nagging, the votes seem to be tailing off. I so grateful for everyones' support on here!


----------



## sasha1

Just cast my daily vote........come on Barnaby....328 votes.....

Heidi
x


----------



## sofaraway

Daily vote done


----------



## insulinaddict09

Just done my daily vote too


----------



## Donald

anouther vote here at 331


----------



## rossi_mac

a bit late but today's chore done!


----------



## aymes

Woo hoo!! He's now only 29 votes away from the top 100, I'm cranking up the 'campaign' everywhere! Figure if he can crack that top 100 staying there should be easier, just need to clear the gap!

Thank you everyone and please keep voting!


----------



## Northerner

Another vote for Barnaby!


----------



## Donald

anouther daily vote hope he gets there


----------



## sasha1

Come on peeps...Barnaby is on 350 vote now.......

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ive just voted again


----------



## rossi_mac

Sunday's vote cast, only 10 off top 100!! Com'on!!!


----------



## Steff

morning , just voted


----------



## Northerner

Another vote for Barnaby! Wish I could see how many votes he's got - the font is so small and fuzzy that I can only guess!


----------



## ukjohn

I joined the voting masses yesterday and have also added my vote today..

John.


----------



## aymes

Woo Hoo, thanks guys, he's 24 away at the moment, he started the week about 60 away so he's definately closing the gap, slowly but surely. We 're all very grateful for all your support.


----------



## katie

voted. He is so close to the top 100 right now, about 20 votes away from no. 100 

edit: oops you just said that


----------



## aymes

katie said:


> voted. He is so close to the top 100 right now, about 20 votes away from no. 100
> 
> edit: oops you just said that



That's fine, keep saying it!!!


----------



## Donald

done.......


----------



## sasha1

Another one from me.....374 votes.....yyyeeeeesssssss

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Another vote from me


----------



## rossi_mac

morning job done! back to 30 off top 100! Com'on get your mates to do it too.


----------



## Northerner

Another vote from me...


----------



## aymes

rossi_mac said:


> morning job done! back to 30 off top 100! Com'on get your mates to do it too.



Oh believe me, I'm nagging them so much, definately not popular at the moment!!


----------



## rossi_mac

aymes said:


> Oh believe me, I'm nagging them so much, definately not popular at the moment!!



I gathered you were Aymes!! But I mean people on here, many fingers (click click) make light work!?!


----------



## Caroline

I have been voting for Barnaby, but they keep putting him further and further back. When I voted this morning he had well over 300 votes


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ive just voted again


----------



## sasha1

409 Votes Barnaby....come on people...we can do it.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## katie

he is about 20 off the top hundred again grrr


----------



## Donald

410 and counting


----------



## sofaraway

done again for today, but must admit missed it yesterday we didn't even turn the computer on yesterday


----------



## rossi_mac

No excuse Nikki!!

Just massed email people on face book, could proof fruitful!


----------



## sofaraway

It'll be my fault if he misses out by 1 vote! 
To make up for it I will get my g/f to vote at work


----------



## aymes

eek! He's 7 away from the top 100 now, soooooo close!!!


edit, he's number 100!! may not stay there but still exciting.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ive just done my daily vote


----------



## aymes

Thank you! He's now 98th!


----------



## sofaraway

Done it  Congratulations Barnaby!

Aymes you should edit your first post on this thread so that it links to him, you have to go 2 pages to find him now fromt hat link If someone new reads they might not be able to find him easily and not vote.


----------



## Northerner

Woohoo!!! Well done Barnaby!


----------



## Steff

woooo well done Barnaby i just voted again x


----------



## Donald

well done Barnaby


----------



## sasha1

Brilliant....well done Barnaby.....another vote from me...476

Heidi
xx


----------



## katie

He's got 484 votes now  Yay he got there!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Woo Hoo watch him climb the ranks!!


----------



## aymes

Thanks everyone, Barnaby sends his thanks! Really hope he can stick in there, seems to be ok at the moment!




rossi_mac said:


> Just massed email people on face book, could proof fruitful!



His sudden rush in votes last night seemed to coincide with this so thank you very much!!


----------



## rossi_mac

aymes said:


> Thanks everyone, Barnaby sends his thanks! Really hope he can stick in there, seems to be ok at the moment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His sudden rush in votes last night seemed to coincide with this so thank you very much!!



I should have done it sooner!!

I've just received a mass email from my cousin, so I may hit reply all again!! You never know!

I got a few questions when I sent it out on facebook, one friend said "Consider it done, he's cute"! 

We'll keep him in there no worries!!


----------



## rossi_mac

I hope everyone is voting today


----------



## Steff

rossi_mac said:


> I hope everyone is voting today



yes he now has 528 votes


----------



## insulinaddict09

Just done my daily vote


----------



## Northerner

Voted again!


----------



## sasha1

I've just voted.....YES...Barnaby on 535 votes....bring it on.....YIPPPEEEE

Heidi
xx


----------



## Donald

Done.....


----------



## aymes

Thanks everyone for continuing to support, he's moving up and down in the list but he's managed to stay in the top 100 all day so far, keep on voting....!


----------



## Northerner

Voted! He's 91st=!!


----------



## Steff

just voted x


----------



## sofaraway

done  Keep voting everyone!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ive just voted again


----------



## sasha1

I just voted again.......561 votes now...

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Woo Hoo he's still there com'on you guys!! Click click click every day!


----------



## Donald

just voted


----------



## rossi_mac

another day another vote!


----------



## Steff

just voted up to 600  hundred now x


----------



## Caroline

There have been a lot of votes as there were just over 500 this morning when I voted. As Barnaby was on a page on his own,he must be better than all the others...


----------



## sasha1

Hi All....well Barnaby is on 606 votes now..........

Hey Barnaby has his own page???....past few days when followed the link...it comes straight up with Barnaby....BRILLIANT......

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

My Daily Vote is done


----------



## aymes

sasha1 said:


> Hi All....well Barnaby is on 606 votes now..........
> 
> Hey Barnaby has his own page???....past few days when followed the link...it comes straight up with Barnaby....BRILLIANT......
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I updated the link so it goes straight to him.

Thank you as always for all the votes everyone!


----------



## sasha1

aymes said:


> I updated the link so it goes straight to him.
> 
> Thank you as always for all the votes everyone!




Thanks Aymes...its brilliant to have the link go straight to Barnaby...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

just did daily vote on 620 now


----------



## Donald

yes another one


----------



## insulinaddict09

Another vote  :


----------



## Northerner

Another vote for Barnaby!


----------



## sasha1

Another for young Barnaby....630

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

Northener, how about a poem for Barnaby to encourage some voting over the next 2 months or so??

C'mon the by-a-Barn


----------



## aymes

rossi_mac said:


> Northener, how about a poem for Barnaby to encourage some voting over the next 2 months or so??
> 
> C'mon the by-a-Barn



Lol, that would be amazing!!

by-a-barn, like it! We usually call him banana-by, he's not a great fan of that one though!


----------



## rossi_mac

aymes said:


> Lol, that would be amazing!!
> 
> by-a-barn, like it! We usually call him banana-by, he's not a great fan of that one though!



but does he??


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ive done my daily vote


----------



## Donald

daily vote


----------



## Northerner

Vote please, for Barnaby,
It's easy and entirely free!
We've cheered to see him climb the list -
So make sure that no vote is missed!
That cheeky and endearing grin
Will brighten your day - and he might win!
So don't delay, and be like me,
And cast your votes for Barnaby!


----------



## Steff

just voted 645 votes now

well done northener loving it x


----------



## sasha1

Hehehehhe.....646 votes.......

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> Vote please, for Barnaby,
> It's easy and entirely free!
> We've cheered to see him climb the list -
> So make sure that no vote is missed!
> That cheeky and endearing grin
> Will brighten your day - and he might win!
> So don't delay, and be like me,
> And cast your votes for Barnaby!



Love the poem Northerner , excellent as usual


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> Vote please, for Barnaby,
> It's easy and entirely free!
> We've cheered to see him climb the list -
> So make sure that no vote is missed!
> That cheeky and endearing grin
> Will brighten your day - and he might win!
> So don't delay, and be like me,
> And cast your votes for Barnaby!



That's fantastic!!

Would you mind if I 'borrowed' it to encourage my facebook buddies to keep voting?


----------



## rossi_mac

great poem northener.

Vote done for today, not sure if I can get to a pc tomorrow! Sorry, maybe I'll try on my mobile?


----------



## Caroline

Just voted 668 votes now and a page all of his own. Does the page on his own mean Barnaby is doing brilliantly well? Good for him...


----------



## aymes

Caroline said:


> Just voted 668 votes now and a page all of his own. Does the page on his own mean Barnaby is doing brilliantly well? Good for him...



I just updated the link to his own page! But he's 89th at the moment so doing well!


----------



## Steff

thats my daily vote done , he currently on 674 x


----------



## insulinaddict09

Done my daily vote


----------



## Donald

anouther one done


----------



## aymes

Yay! Thanks everyone!


----------



## sasha1

Just voted....684.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## aymes

690 now, what do we think, can it get to 700 tonight....?!


----------



## Caroline

It's a shame I can't vote again right away as then Barnaby would have exactly 700 votes!


----------



## Northerner

702 now!


----------



## Steff

703 now


----------



## Donald

707 now


----------



## insulinaddict09

709 now , my votes done


----------



## aymes

Yay! thank you thank you thank you! He's on 716 now!


----------



## rossi_mac

He's doing well! Haven't been posting here, but having been voting, managed to flick on the laptop the other day so no lost votes here!


----------



## Caroline

Just made a nother vote for the Next face of Kinder Chocolate


----------



## Steff

just voted


----------



## Northerner

727 now and well up on page 10 of top 100!


----------



## Donald

730 now


----------



## insulinaddict09

Hi my daily vote is done


----------



## sasha1

So is mine.........737 votes....

Heidi
xx


----------



## aymes

Yay! Thank you!


----------



## Steff

early vote from me now on 742


----------



## insulinaddict09

Done my vote early too


----------



## Northerner

I see that they've put something on about the voting - but we're well within the rules!


----------



## Steff

yes i got that but assumed it was just cause id voted the earliest i ever had before , oh well we aint breaking any rules


----------



## rossi_mac

doing my vote early this week too, 755 now!!!


----------



## Donald

756 vote done


----------



## Caroline

The votes are going up, I vote every day for Barnaby


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> I see that they've put something on about the voting - but we're well within the rules!



Ah yes Ive notice that , I thought its because I usually vote in the early hours , oh well its still a different day so not cheating at all


----------



## aymes

Thank you as always everyone!




insulinaddict09 said:


> Ah yes Ive notice that , I thought its because I usually vote in the early hours , oh well its still a different day so not cheating at all



There are some reasons behind that, what we do is fine and they encourage you to use forums, social netwroking etc to get votes.

But they have been having some problems with cheating apparently with some people allegedly using site that mask ip addresses. There have also been some other forums supporting other children that have got quite nasty, insulting other children in the competition etc. Such a shame as it really goes against the spirit of the competition as well. Glad to say though that, as always, we're nicely civilised on here!


----------



## insulinaddict09

aymes said:


> Thank you as always everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some reasons behind that, what we do is fine and they encourage you to use forums, social netwroking etc to get votes.
> 
> But they have been having some problems with cheating apparently with some people allegedly using site that mask ip addresses. There have also been some other forums supporting other children that have got quite nasty, insulting other children in the competition etc. Such a shame as it really goes against the spirit of the competition as well. Glad to say though that, as always, we're nicely civilised on here!



What a shame that things get so out of hand and nasty  Well we play by the rules here and are all clocking up our votes for your brother .. we need more voters though !!!


----------



## sasha1

Hehehehehe...Another vote for young Barnaby....766....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

done my Vote 769


----------



## Caroline

ANother daily vote


----------



## Steff

done my vote 777


----------



## Donald

Done 778


----------



## aymes

Brilliant, 783 at the moment, thinking we may be able to break the 800 today!


----------



## Caroline

How many votes does Barnaby need to be in the final? Hope he gets to be the face of Kinder...


----------



## aymes

the top 100 kids go through to the next round then I think judges narrow it to 30 who then go forward to another round of public votes


----------



## Caroline

Good luck for Barnaby, if everyone votes every day he will do well. He has a cheeky smiley face...


----------



## Northerner

Caroline said:


> Good luck for Barnaby, if everyone votes every day he will do well. He has a cheeky smiley face...



I'd love to know how the current number 1 kid got over 10,000 votes! And there was a picture of a kid a few up from Barnaby that was so dark you can hardly see him/her!


----------



## sasha1

Another vote....Yeesssss.......come on folks.....789.....for Barnaby....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

daily vote 794


----------



## Donald

796 Vote Done


----------



## insulinaddict09

My vote is done


----------



## sasha1

Daily vote done......799...

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner

802 - he's been bumped off page 10 - come on everyone! Vote for Barnaby!


----------



## aymes

Thank you everyone! I saw Barnaby yesterday and he told me to say thank you from him too!!

He has dropped a few places today so please do keep the votes coming in... http://www.faceofkinder.co.uk/view-gallery.aspx?term=barnaby&age=-1&regionid=-1&locid=-1&boys=-1


----------



## aymes

Eeek, he's dropped quite a lot during the day, lots of our 'regular voters' are on holiday at the moment which I don't think is helping!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ive just voted  come on everyone keep voting !!!!!


----------



## Steff

daily vote 818


----------



## Donald

825 done....


----------



## sasha1

Hi...just voted....843..votes.....come on peeps...

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

853 Ive voted


----------



## Steff

855 , all done x


----------



## sasha1

857...... just done....

Heidi
xx


----------



## Donald

862......done


----------



## Northerner

Another vote from the Northerner in the South!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> Another vote from the Northerner in the South!



Hehehehe  Mine was a vote from a Southerner in the North


----------



## insulinaddict09

883 just voted


----------



## Northerner

884 - let's get him to 1000!

p.s. have a look at 'jack aged 3'. How can he be the face of kinder - you can't see him!

http://www.faceofkinder.co.uk/view-gallery.aspx?page=11&top=1


----------



## Steff

888 all done for 2day


----------



## sofaraway

892, have been voting even though not posting in this thread every day


----------



## sasha1

899...Votes....

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

Just voted  903


----------



## aymes

Yay! Thank you everyone!!!


----------



## Steff

tis a pleasure , vote commenses again 2morro hehe x


----------



## insulinaddict09

908 Ive voted


----------



## Steff

912 all done for 2day x


----------



## Northerner

I wonder if Kinder actually read the little quotes that go with the pictures on the sample chocolate bar wrapper? Look at Ellis Bailley, aged 5 from Shrewsbury on page 11 of the top 100. His quote is 'I just love high heels, handbags and lipsticks!' 

FGS! If that kid's schoolfriends found that out they'd have a field day! And is it an appropriate message for a chocolate bar wrapper? Very strange!


----------



## Steff

i dont take any notice tbh i just vote and come off lolz , but yes sounds very strange for a 5 year old to say that


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> i dont take any notice tbh i just vote and come off lolz , but yes sounds very strange for a 5 year old to say that



Hmm Yes Im the same Steff... I think I'm turning Scouse  Im in , out and gone before you know it


----------



## sasha1

918 votes for Barnaby.....

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

I managed to vote every day this week!! But the boy's slipping, lets keep up the hard work guys!


----------



## aymes

rossi_mac said:


> I managed to vote every day this week!! But the boy's slipping, lets keep up the hard work guys!



Thank you, and to everyone else who's voting!

He is slipping at the moment. I think it's because a lot of people who I know vote regularly are on holiday at the moment so he's missing their votes, really hope he doesn't slip much before they're back...... hmm, now gone midnight = off to vote again!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

vote 931 just done


----------



## aymes

Lol, I saw it had clicked over to another one, wondered who else was still up voting at this time!


----------



## insulinaddict09

aymes said:


> Lol, I saw it had clicked over to another one, wondered who else was still up voting at this time!



Yes Im guilty , I vote daily but usually in the early hours as Im an Insomniac .


----------



## Steff

932 done x


----------



## Caroline

just pushing this up a bit so everyone remembers to vote for Barnaby.


----------



## Caroline

pushing this up again


----------



## Northerner

Caroline said:


> pushing this up again



Thanks Caroline - I nearly missed it today!


----------



## aymes

Yay! Thanks everyone, really do appreciate the support. He's doing ok today, currently at 958 votes, what do you reckon, can he get to 1000 by the weekend...?!


----------



## katie

Even if I have to restart my internet every hour he WILL get there


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ive just done my daily vote


----------



## Caroline

Another vote for Barnaby


----------



## Northerner

970 now!!!


----------



## Steff

all  done 975


----------



## Proudspirit

oops sorry ive missed this thread, i must remember to look on the OT boards. anyway voted today, will set daily alarm on my phone!


----------



## Caroline

if we all keep on voting Barnaby is sure to win, he looks great...


----------



## rossi_mac

another daily job signed off, go by-a-barn!!


----------



## Donald

990 and riseing


----------



## sasha1

996 now... come on folks ... 4 more and we've hit a 1000 for Barnaby ....

Heidi
xx


----------



## aymes

Woo hoo! Thanks everyone, he's now at 996, fingers crossed he hits the 1000 today!!!


----------



## aymes

lol, Heidi, must have been typing when you posted!


----------



## insulinaddict09

aymes said:


> Woo hoo! Thanks everyone, he's now at 996, fingers crossed he hits the 1000 today!!!



 I cant vote again till after midnight


----------



## rossi_mac

I'll vote when I get home (if that's allowed??) already done it at work!


----------



## aymes

Yep, the rules say once a day from each computer, and they do specifically say you can vote from work and home for example!


----------



## rossi_mac

aymes said:


> Yep, the rules say once a day from each computer, and they do specifically say you can vote from work and home for example!



Good, I don't like to break the rules (too often!)


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Good, I don't like to break the rules



Pssst Ross TYPO ALERT !!!!! you typed "dont" by mistake !! 

Hmm thats more like it !!!


----------



## Northerner

Gah! Stoopid me! I could have been voting from my laptop as well as my PC! Will do so from now on, to be fair I have had a horrid time trying to get the laptop on the network - blimmin' Vista!

Will vote again now...


----------



## katie

Northerner said:


> Gah! Stoopid me! I could have been voting from my laptop as well as my PC! Will do so from now on, to be fair I have had a horrid time trying to get the laptop on the network - blimmin' Vista!
> 
> Will vote again now...



It doesn't work if you are on the same IP!

I tried to get my brother to start voting but he couldnt


----------



## Northerner

katie said:


> It doesn't work if you are on the same IP!
> 
> I tried to get my brother to start voting but he couldnt



So even if you had (say) a houseful of people each with their own pooter, only one person could vote? Boo!


----------



## Northerner

No, wouldn't let me  - but he's over 1000!


----------



## aymes

Yeah, I have 4 housemates but only I can vote here because it's the same ip address. Although I could vote from home and work, until worked blocked the site!

But yes he's gone over the 1000, 1002 at the moment!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Just done the home vote!

Aymes talk to the IT person they might unblock it? Explain it all it's worth a go surely?? Unless they're an arse!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

*Vote 1005 just done *


----------



## Steff

1010 just voted x


----------



## Donald

1016......... now


----------



## sasha1

1021 .... now .... come on folks ....  

Heidi
xx


----------



## sasha1

Early vote for me today ... 1040 .... Come on Barnaby ... come on peeps we can all get him to the top .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

all done 1041 now


----------



## Northerner

1042 now!


----------



## insulinaddict09

1043 Just done


----------



## Donald

1047..Done


----------



## rossi_mac

Voted, can't remember if I did it yesterday or not, sorry!


----------



## aymes

Thanks once more everyone, he's been doing pretty well over the weekend, now at 1054!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

1059 just done


----------



## Steff

1061 done x


----------



## Caroline

another vote now 1062, I think Barnaby will win


----------



## Donald

1067..Done


----------



## sasha1

1073 ..... Come on ... More votes peeps ....  

Heidi
xx


----------



## aymes

1078 now, he's doing very well!!

50 days more of voting.....


----------



## rossi_mac

aymes said:


> 1078 now, he's doing very well!!
> 
> 50 days more of voting.....



at least 50 more votes then! Got tinternet this week so no excuse for me!!


----------



## Caroline

Another vote for Barnaby.


----------



## Steff

1091 all done x


----------



## insulinaddict09

1096 Done


----------



## Donald

morning peeps 1101 now


----------



## sasha1

Hehehehehehe ... 1105 Votes Now ..... yesssssss ..... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Caroline

Have made my vote for the day,


----------



## insulinaddict09

1122 Just done


----------



## Steff

1125 all done for 2day


----------



## Donald

1130 now all done


----------



## sasha1

1141 ... Yippeeeee .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

1144 (i think)

Going good..


----------



## aymes

1146 now, he's doing so well and it's down to you guys, thank you so much! 49 days to go....


----------



## Northerner

He's 85th atm! Come on Barnaby!


----------



## Steff

1159 all done x


----------



## Donald

1161.....


----------



## sasha1

Hehehehehe ... come on folks .... 1163 .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

1169 Just Done :d:d:d:d


----------



## rossi_mac

just done, no idea what number it is now didn't notice it woops!


----------



## Steff

1182 all done


----------



## insulinaddict09

1190 Just done


----------



## Donald

1196 done..


----------



## sasha1

YIPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEE ....... 1200 ...... get in ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

1212 go on... all the way!


----------



## Steff

1213 all done


----------



## sasha1

Daily vote done ...  ... 1217 ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Donald

1233......


----------



## insulinaddict09

1234 just done


----------



## aymes

Thanks everyone, really appreciated.

He seems to be slipping a bit, quite a common theme at weekends so keep them coming and feel free to ask others to do the same!


----------



## insulinaddict09

aymes said:


> Thanks everyone, really appreciated.
> 
> He seems to be slipping a bit, quite a common theme at weekends so keep them coming and feel free to ask others to do the same!



I'll try and round up a few voters for him


----------



## Steff

1238 all done


----------



## insulinaddict09

1247 done


----------



## Northerner

1252 and page 10 of top 100


----------



## Donald

1253.....all done


----------



## sasha1

1260 ... all done ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## aymes

Woohoo!! 1270 now, although he has dropped a few places he is still just on page 10 with 45 days to go, anyone fed up of me yet...?


----------



## Steff

1280 all done


----------



## Donald

1288.done....


----------



## sasha1

Whhhheeeeeyyyyyyy .... 1292 ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

1309 all done


----------



## rossi_mac

1320   lets keep it going.


----------



## Donald

1325........


----------



## Caroline

I voted this morning but just had a look and Barnaby has 1325 votes, hope he wins...


----------



## sasha1

1330 ..... come on peeps ...... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

1334 done


----------



## aymes

Thanks everyone, keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## Steff

1353 all done


----------



## Donald

1365 all done


----------



## sasha1

.... 1366 .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner

All done!


----------



## Steff

1385 all done


----------



## Donald

1387 done......


----------



## rossi_mac

jobs a good un.


----------



## Tezzz

Hi all. 

I'm in the canteen at W spying on you all!

See you all later about 9pm.

I sinned and had a Mr. Kipling country slice as I felt fed up...

Laters...


----------



## aymes

Thanks for all the votes, he's crossed the 1400 mark now!!


----------



## rossi_mac

Just put it up on facebook again to try and rally some more support, mustn't give up now, so close to the end (nearly!)


----------



## insulinaddict09

1415 done


----------



## aymes

rossi_mac said:


> Just put it up on facebook again to try and rally some more support, mustn't give up now, so close to the end (nearly!)



Brilliant, thank you! And to everyone else!

I can tell you he is very grateful. His ambition really is just to stay in the top 100, he isn't bothered about how far in he is. Apparently everyone in the 100 gets a toy car which is what he wants!! He's a fab little brother, him and my other little bro say they want to grow up to be scientists and 'find the cure for diabetes' for me!!!


----------



## Steff

1421 all done


----------



## insulinaddict09

*1423 Done*


----------



## rossi_mac

1426 now off to office for 1427!


----------



## Donald

1431 .........


----------



## rossi_mac

aymes said:


> Brilliant, thank you! And to everyone else!
> 
> I can tell you he is very grateful. His ambition really is just to stay in the top 100, he isn't bothered about how far in he is. Apparently everyone in the 100 gets a toy car which is what he wants!! He's a fab little brother, him and my other little bro say they want to grow up to be scientists and 'find the cure for diabetes' for me!!!



Thats wicked, wanting to be scientists to find a cure! I'm sure your a fab big sis to them too. Hey if they find the cure, pass it round!!

Is it a big toy car? No chocolate free for life?


----------



## sasha1

Hehehehe ...... 1441 ..... come on peeps .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## aymes

rossi_mac said:


> Thats wicked, wanting to be scientists to find a cure! I'm sure your a fab big sis to them too. Hey if they find the cure, pass it round!!
> 
> Is it a big toy car? No chocolate free for life?



Oh I'll definately share!

Think the top 100 get the car, then the top 30 get chocolate...we're planning a chocolate party if he gets through.


----------



## rossi_mac

aymes said:


> Oh I'll definately share!
> 
> Think the top 100 get the car, then the top 30 get chocolate...we're planning a chocolate party if he gets through.



surely party either way, but yes chocolate party would be good!Is top 30 possible?? I hope so obviously! Went to my Aunites 50th party 2 weeks ago, they had a large chocolate fountain! I didn't make eye contact with it so managed to avoid it!!


----------



## DiabetesPartner

OOh I'll get in on this.

Vote from me 

DP


----------



## Steff

1452 all done x


----------



## rossi_mac

1459 the only way is up!


----------



## insulinaddict09

*1461 done *


----------



## sasha1

1474 ....  ... all done

Heidi
xx


----------



## tracey w

sorry not voted for a while, but done another, when does the comp close?


----------



## insulinaddict09

*1480 just done *


----------



## sasha1

1482 ... just done .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Steff

1485 done .


----------



## rossi_mac

1486 check. Slipping to page 11, c'mon!


----------



## aymes

Well he's crossed the 1500 mark but still on page 11...he does tend to drop lower at weekends so fingers crossed from tomorrow he'll start picking up...


----------



## sasha1

1508 .... early doors for me today ... lol ...  ... come on peeps ....  Gotta get Barnaby into the top 100 ..... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

*1509 Done *


----------



## rossi_mac

1522, is that the time already? Tea break


----------



## Steff

1524 all done


----------



## Donald

1530....Done


----------



## Tezzz

He's got 1531 votes now.


----------



## rossi_mac

1559 home vote done (it's within the rule aymes says!)


----------



## Steff

1567 all done


----------



## Donald

1574..Done


----------



## sasha1

1578 ...... all done ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

*1583 Done *


----------



## aymes

Thanks everyone, keep 'em coming! He's doing really well numbers wise but seem to be dropping through the top 100 quite quickly, was 95th at last check!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

*1607 done *


----------



## Steff

1608 done..


----------



## Donald

1621...Done


----------



## sasha1

1636 ... yippeeeeee ... all done ..

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

1653 home & away done today!!


----------



## sasha1

WWWhhhhooooaaaaa ...... 1699 ...hehehe ..... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

1707 Page 10 c'mon barnaby!


----------



## Tezzz

Just voted, 1711 now.


----------



## insulinaddict09

*just Voted :d:d*


----------



## sasha1

All done .... 1730 ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner

1743 - 8 votes off page 10! Let's get him back on there!


----------



## Tezzz

Just voted. Now up to 1744...


----------



## aymes

Hey, thanks again everyone. Sorry I've not been around much recently to keep saying thanks (work very hectic) but I really am so grateful!


----------



## Donald

1759......


----------



## sasha1

All Done ... 1762 ..... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

1801..... wahey!!


----------



## sasha1

WWWHHHOOOOOAAAAAAA .... 1813 ..... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

*1814 Just voted *


----------



## insulinaddict09

*1821 Done *


----------



## Caroline

been away for a week and my home computer or ISP wont allow me to vote, so I'm back and voting again. Well done with so many votes Barnaby


----------



## rossi_mac

another day another vote, come on the barnaby!!!


----------



## Steff

1828 just voted x


----------



## Donald

1829 ......


----------



## sasha1

1840 ... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09

*1852 Done *


----------



## Steff

1856 x done


----------



## aymes

Thanks everyone! 

He's suddenly very nearly out of the top 100 so keep the votes coming and encourage anyone else you know to get voting too!!!! 4 weeks to go, we can't have him dropping out now!!!


----------



## Donald

1866......


----------



## sasha1

Another vote .... 1874 .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## rossi_mac

1890 woop woo woo


----------



## Steff

1942 all done


----------



## insulinaddict09

*1952 done *


----------



## rossi_mac

1956 we're heading to 2000! Lets keep it up peeps


----------



## Donald

1957 ...


----------



## aymes

1998 now, 2 away from that magic 2000, is there anyone around who hasn't voted yet today? It would be amazing if he gets there before midnight!

Thanks as always to everyone!!!


----------



## Steff

2005 all done


----------



## Donald

2007.....Done


----------



## sofaraway

2010, been voting but not posting here everyday


----------



## Northerner

sofaraway said:


> 2010, been voting but not posting here everyday



Me too! Go Barnaby!


----------



## Northerner

Actually, what's interesting is that Barnaby has got just over 2000 votes, but this thread has had over 6200 views! Who's reading and not voting?


----------



## Steff

Northerner said:


> Actually, what's interesting is that Barnaby has got just over 2000 votes, but this thread has had over 6200 views! Who's reading and not voting



not guilty


----------



## Donald

Not Guilty


----------



## Northerner

Donald said:


> Not Guilty



Actually, I think what happens is that each time someone posts it gets read by all the other people who are voting, so one vote genrates a lot of views! You see this on most threads - the number of views is usually about 10 times the number of posts on the thread.


----------



## insulinaddict09

*2018 just done 
Not guilty >> I vote everyday *


----------



## rossi_mac

try and vote twice a day once at home once at work, if I'm inside at work that is! and if I make it home!

2012 today, I know it's past that but I did it this morning and the number stuck in my head!!


----------



## aymes

Woohoo, up to 2050 now, that's about 50 votes in a day! Still hanging in there!

I'm just waiting 'til midnight so I can vote again....


----------



## Steff

2062 all done


----------



## Donald

2073.....


----------



## rossi_mac

2128 seems to be racing along at the moment


----------



## Steff

2132 all done


----------



## Northerner

2142 - just a couple of votes off page 10!


----------



## Donald

2143...... lets get him page 10 peeps


----------



## insulinaddict09

*2153 Done *


----------



## DiabetesPartner

another vote

DP


----------



## Tezzz

I just voted.

Forgot to note how many votes sorry.


----------



## Steff

2208 all done


----------



## Donald

2212....done


----------



## insulinaddict09

*2215 done *


----------



## Northerner

2218 - well up on page 10! What about page 9?


----------



## rossi_mac

2220, 24.5 days to go!!!


----------



## Steff

2257 all done


----------



## Donald

2266.....Done


----------



## insulinaddict09

2270 done


----------



## rossi_mac

2298 holding steady on page 10! Woop wooo wooo


----------



## Steff

2302 all done


----------



## insulinaddict09

2310 done


----------



## sharpwaa

Voted..good luck!


----------



## Donald

2316...Done


----------



## Tezzz

Kerching... 2320 votes...


----------



## Steff

2345 done...


----------



## rossi_mac

2350 comon folk lets not get complacent


----------



## Donald

2354....


----------



## insulinaddict09

2356 done


----------



## rossi_mac

2390 steady on page 10, dig deep people


----------



## am64

rossi_mac said:


> 2390 steady on page 10, dig deep people



Another vote from me!


----------



## Steff

i can only vote once a day gr


----------



## insulinaddict09

2394 done


----------



## Steff

2396 all done


----------



## Caroline

Another  vote for Barnaby who now has 2,400 votes


----------



## Donald

2410....done


----------



## Steff

2437 done


----------



## Donald

2443....done


----------



## Steff

2458 all done x


----------



## Donald

2474......Done


----------



## insulinaddict09

2504 Done


----------



## Carynb

4487.....done ))


----------



## Carynb

Carynb said:


> 4487.....done ))


Oops typed in completely wrong number!! Doh, it's been a long week........


----------



## Steff

2536 all done


----------



## Donald

2549....Done


----------



## insulinaddict09

2559 done


----------



## aymes

Thanks everyone!

I've not be posting much recently but I am really very grateful that you're all still voting for Barnaby, just 17 more days to go..... well longer if he then get's into the final 30 I suppose!

He's three places away from going onto page 9 at the moment which is quite exciting!


----------



## Steff

2610 all done


----------



## Northerner

He's only about 4 votes off page 9! Come on Barnaby!


----------



## insulinaddict09

2620 done


----------



## Donald

2623...Done


----------



## aymes

Page 9, woo hoo, let's keep him there!!


----------



## Steff

2662 all done


----------



## Northerner

Gah! He's slipped back onto page 10! Vote for Barnaby!


----------



## Donald

2671....done


----------



## aymes

Thanks all, keep them coming, only 15 days more to go, really don't want him to drop out now! Feel free to encourage anyone else you know to vote too!!!


----------



## Steff

2716 all done


----------



## insulinaddict09

*2725 done *


----------



## Caroline

Just made another vote for Barnaby, hope he is the winner...


----------



## Donald

2741....Done


----------



## insulinaddict09

*2821 done *


----------



## Steff

2835 all done


----------



## Caroline

Another vote cast for Barnaby, I hope he is in with a more than brilliant chance


----------



## Northerner

He's only 3 places off page 8!


----------



## Donald

tryed to vote but a box came up and said to try again later tryed agian but would not let me vote said I had all ready voted :


----------



## Steff

ooooh no wont let me vote neither


----------



## aymes

Donald said:


> tryed to vote but a box came up and said to try again later tryed agian but would not let me vote said I had all ready voted :



that's odd 

Not far off page 8 now. 12 days to go!!!!


----------



## Steff

2901 all done , phew must of been technical glitch x


----------



## Donald

2906...done must have gotten sorted


----------



## Northerner

aymes said:


> that's odd
> 
> Not far off page 8 now. 12 days to go!!!!



If I read the rules correctly, as long as he stays in the top 100 then he has a chance of being selected by the judges to be in the top 30. A bit harsh on those who actually make the top 30 on the public vote, but gives Barnaby a very good chance as I think it's a great picture!


----------



## aymes

Northerner said:


> If I read the rules correctly, as long as he stays in the top 100 then he has a chance of being selected by the judges to be in the top 30. A bit harsh on those who actually make the top 30 on the public vote, but gives Barnaby a very good chance as I think it's a great picture!



Yep, top 100 go to the judges who pick the top 30 who go to the puplic who pick the top 6! I'm expecting the votes to go crazy in the last few days so as far up the 100 as we can get him means he stands a good chance of of staying in there (I hope!) But othe than that no it doesn't matter where in the 100 you are.

Thank you for the comment on his photo, I obviously agree with you!


----------



## Donald

2950....Done


----------



## am64

Donald said:


> 2950....Done



Voted again sorry didn t realise you had to keep voting...will do every day now!


----------



## Donald

on 3000 11 Days To go


----------



## aymes

10 days to go, currently on page 8, so close now so please keep the votes coming!!!


----------



## Northerner

Gah! He's dropped back to page 9 - needs a couple more votes to get him back onto 8! The 'top' child has over 23,000 votes! Blimey!


----------



## Steff

3073 all done


----------



## Steff

3119 all done


----------



## rossi_mac

3122 voted, 

Couldn't do it at all last week sorry! But back around a bit now, although only at work!


----------



## Donald

3127......Done


----------



## Steff

3202 all done


----------



## Caroline

Another vote for Barnaby, good luck too.


----------



## Donald

3210....done


----------



## aymes

Thanks as always guys, one week to go!!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

3272!!  He's gotta be safe in top 100?!


----------



## Steff

3276 all done ,,  eee only a week to go


----------



## sofaraway

been doing it ever since I got back from holiday


----------



## Donald

3289.....done


----------



## Northerner

Apart from the 'chat' threads, this is the most popular thread in Off the Subject! Go Barnaby!


----------



## Steff

3352 all done


----------



## Donald

3373...Done Page 8


----------



## aymes

5 days to go and still just on page 8, nearly there guys!


----------



## Steff

3428 all done


----------



## Donald

3433.. sliped to top page 9


----------



## rossi_mac

3434 woo hoo com'on peeps no more slipping allowed.


----------



## Caroline

Only another 5.5 days to go, hope there is a very much better than good chance for Barnaby...


----------



## Steff

3586 all done x


----------



## Northerner

Wow! He's nearly on page 7!


----------



## Steff

3721 all done


----------



## aymes

Thank you, page 7 now, we've really been pushing for votes the last few days! Only  a few more days to go!


----------



## Donald

3729 ...Done


----------



## Steff

3811 all done


----------



## Caroline

Only a couple more days to vote for Barnaby, I hope he has enough votes and is the clear winner.


----------



## Donald

3830...Still Page 7


----------



## am64

done hope he gets through x


----------



## Steff

*bump*


lets keep going for that extra push he is back on page 8 now


----------



## aymes

Thanks Steff, yes please do all keep voting, only two days to go, this is looking achievable!!!


----------



## rossi_mac

just done, we will go on till the end!!!


----------



## Steff

3869 all done


----------



## Caroline

That's gone quick, less than two days left. I hope you get a rush of last minute votes.


----------



## Northerner

Slipped to page 8! Come on Barnaby!


----------



## am64

voted again!


----------



## Donald

3878....Done


----------



## rossi_mac

three nine one three steady page eight 25 hrs to go!


----------



## aymes

One more day to go! He's dropping down the page a bit but fingers crossed he's far enough in not to leave the 100 in a day, it's going to be a nervous 24 hours!


----------



## Viki

aymes said:


> One more day to go! He's dropping down the page a bit but fingers crossed he's far enough in not to leave the 100 in a day, it's going to be a nervous 24 hours!



voted again!


----------



## Steff

all done sorry i for got the amount of votes x


----------



## Donald

3941...Done


----------



## Steff

oOoOOoOO voting opens in 16 hrs?


----------



## aymes

Yeah, he was in the top 100 so he's won a prize! Now the judges are selecting the 30 for the next round, voting reopens at midnight so should have news soon!


----------



## Steff

excellent that he got in top 100 and won a prize


fingers crossed now xx


----------



## am64

will keep voting Xx


----------



## rossi_mac

aymes said:


> Yeah, he was in the top 100 so he's won a prize! Now the judges are selecting the 30 for the next round, voting reopens at midnight so should have news soon!



I may have to stay up for that news Aymes, fingers crossed here!!


----------



## aymes

rossi_mac said:


> I may have to stay up for that news Aymes, fingers crossed here!!



Thanks, don't think I'm going to be able to manage staying up to find out! Long day today, meeting in Leicester, left the house at 545am and got back about 9pm, soooo tired!

Thanks to everyone who has been voting for Barnaby and helped him into the top 100, think I'll have to bring some thank you kinder eggs to the London meet!


----------



## rossi_mac

Hmm I didn't manage to stay up, but just been to the site and can't see that a decision has been made!!?? Fingers still crossed.


----------



## aymes

Yeah, it's all gone very quiet, the clock just got to zero and nothing happened, will update when there's news.


----------



## Viki

any news yet??


----------



## sofaraway

aymes said:


> Thanks to everyone who has been voting for Barnaby and helped him into the top 100, think I'll have to bring some thank you kinder eggs to the London meet!



Yep I think you should! Hope Barnaby get's into the top 30


----------



## katie

Goodluck barnaby, I have been voting


----------



## aymes

Bad news I'm afraid. They've announced the 30 that have gone through to the next round and Barnaby unfortunately isn't one of them.

Little disappointed but he did make the top 100 out of around 4500 entries so he's done really well and we're very pleased with that.

Thank you so much to everyone who has been voting for Barnaby, really have been so amazed by how involved everyone has been and the time you've taken to vote!


----------



## Steff

awwwwww sorry to hear that Barnaby did not make it through Aymes, like you said getting into top 100 is an achievement on its own  xx


----------



## Viki

Sorry to hear that But top 100 is pretty impressive! Hope he gets a good prize


----------



## rossi_mac

aww hard luck still the boy done good to get in top 100 so hope you enjoy the prize!


----------



## katie

top 100 is definitely impressive, hope he gets a good prize


----------



## Northerner

I suspect they've applied age criteria - the oldest child in the top 30 is 8, and there are only two of them.

Extremely well done to Barnaby though - it's unlikely I'll come in the top 100 in the Great South Run!!!


----------

